# peat moss



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

if i put some peat moss in the filter system of my p's tank will this act as a black water extrator? like the tetra product. also, will this make my water more acidic and make the water softer???


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes I believe so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, adding peat to your filter will add tannic acid to your water and make your aquarium more acidic.

Why are you considering adding peat to your aquarium? 
What is your current running pH?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The peat moss will exchange sodium ions for calcium ions and, as a result, lower the GH of your water. This may not have an effect on the buffering capacity of the water because the carbonate/bicarbonate ion concentration remains unaffected. If the peat moss contains tannin as said by Bull Snake the tannic acid will lower the pH.

If the fish absorbed the calcium and incorporated it into their bones the calcium ions from the aquarium would be replaced by hydrogen ions and the pH would be lowered as well as the GH.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

shanker said:


> The peat moss will exchange sodium ions for calcium ions and, as a result, lower the GH of your water. This may not have an effect on the buffering capacity of the water because the carbonate/bicarbonate ion concentration remains unaffected. If the peat moss contains tannin as said by Bull Snake the tannic acid will lower the pH.
> 
> If the fish absorbed the calcium and incorporated it into their bones the calcium ions from the aquarium would be replaced by hydrogen ions and the pH would be lowered as well as the GH.


You may be thinking of the commercially available Sodium Ion Exchange Resins. Peat works a bit differently.

Peat softens water by cation exchange, where the calcium in Calcium Bicarbonate is replaced with Hydrogen Ions. The Hydrocarbonates will eventually dissapate from the aquarium as Carbon Dioxide (CO2).

The buffering of the water WILL be affected because you are losing the Calcium Bicarbonate.

As far as the fish absorbing the Calcium from the aquarium water, -I have never heard of freshwater fish absorbing the Calcium out of the water. I am sure they receive the calcium their bodies need through their diet.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Yes, adding peat to your filter will add tannic acid to your water and make your aquarium more acidic.
> 
> Why are you considering adding peat to your aquarium?
> What is your current running pH?


well my p's would preferr the acidic type of water over what is now neutral-basic (7.5). plus i would like to add some od the dark yellowish brown type of tannins into my aquarium to simulate the effects of blackwater extraction by Tetra products.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your tap water is a much higher pH and kH than I wouldn't waste my time on products that lower because with every water change you will be neutralizing your expectations. As stated mixing RO water with tank water is probably the best way to deal with it but I would just leave it alone imo unless you plan on breeding. I dont think the filter will hold enough peat to get ultimate results. If you replaced your substrate with it though than that might be a different story


----------

